# Trout Unlimited



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any Trout Unlimited members out there? Don't hear much about the organization on this forum.

What do you folks think about them?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know much about them.
They appear to be doing some proactive things in support of Trout and Trout waters.
It looks like a good organization to me.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I think I joined once but then the next year I didn't pay my dues because I really found that if you don't have a local TU club that is active, you are just throwing fees at the national organization. That's not a bad thing, just would have preferred to see more on a local level. Now I'm findng out they really can't do anything to help on access rights so you can pay them and know that the trout you can't fish for are doing well because TU is making sure they are still there for you. It's kind of twisted but if you really love trout, you'll join.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I bought a float tube once and got a free 1 yr membership, I did not see them really do anything with it for me , so I did not renew when it expired. But I know they do lots of restoration projects among other note worthy things,


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Locally- great- Nationally they have some poltical view points that I don't agree with.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

They were quite instrumental in getting the regs changed on the Provo River and I'm still ticked off about that !! :wink: 
All in all, they seemed, at the time to serve their member's quite well...

No....not a member, haven't been for 25 years of so...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Locally- great- Nationally they have some poltical view points that I don't agree with.


Too bad some of these organizations have agendas that may be "off course".

Our agenda at the Upper Bear River TU is to return the native cutthroat trout back to fishable numbers in the Bear River, so far just around Evingston. Our TU did some stream habitat control and set egg boxes in the river. I'm anxious to see if they hatch this coming spring.

We also sponsor a popular Kids Fishing Day, the first week of June.

True to all TU chapters, we spend endless hours on the water trying to prove we are better trout fisherman than our peers.......Fun.

Then there are meetings, and meetings for meetings, as in any organized group. Usually someone is giving a presentation to help liven up the meeting: rod-building, fly-tieing, entomologist presentations, members videos of fishing trips, blah, blah, blah.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

[
Our agenda at the Upper Bear River TU is to return the native cutthroat trout back to fishable numbers in the Bear River, so far just around Evingston. Our TU did some stream habitat control and set egg boxes in the river. I'm anxious to see if they hatch this coming spring.

We also sponsor a popular Kids Fishing Day, the first week of June.

Those are the good things at the local level- all for it.
]


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes I am a TU member. We have done a lot of work around the state to "preserve, protect and restore" our cold water fisheries. I worked to acquire the access to the Weber above Riverdale - then UDOT closed the access - I am still working to restore the access. 
Some of the issues our state council and chapters have been working on:
Instream flow legislation passed by the legislature in 2008 to provide instream flow for native trout spawning.
Stream restoration work on numerous streams and rivers: Spawn Creek (trib of the Logan), Weber River, Provo River, White River (trib of Price River), Deep Creek streams, Pilot Mtns streams, not to mention the vegetation plantings on the upper Strawberry.
Fish population studies on the Weber, Provo, Logan, Blacksmith, Ogden, Duchesne, Strawberry, Lost Creek and many other streams.
Water diversions - through the Watershed group - working to improve diversions so that trout do not end up in farmers/ranchers field. There are two planned for the Weber at the mouth of the canyon and two more planned for the upper Bear River.
Numerous stream clean up projects.
The only conservation group to voice concern with the Bear Lake power plant, impacts of drilling on the banks of Strawberry Reservoir and its tributarys.
Yeah we do a lot more than the general meetings, but it is a great place to rub elbows with anglers that are concerned about the future of our cold water fisheries.
By the way the *Weber Basin* chapter is becoming active again. Meetings at Anglers Den in Riverdale the second Thursday of each month. Come on out and join the discussion on what is happening to our cold water fisheries. I may even show you my secret fly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I salute the good work you and your chapter have accomplished. Too bad about the Weber above Riverdale being off limits.

Maybe your group and ours can work together, Bear River drainage perhaps.

Tight lines.............ah....that's what all those fly fishin' guys say, I don't have a clue what it means.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

utahtu said:


> Yes I am a TU member. We have done a lot of work around the state to "preserve, protect and restore" our cold water fisheries. I worked to acquire the access to the Weber above Riverdale - then UDOT closed the access - I am still working to restore the access.
> Some of the issues our state council and chapters have been working on:
> Instream flow legislation passed by the legislature in 2008 to provide instream flow for native trout spawning.
> Stream restoration work on numerous streams and rivers: Spawn Creek (trib of the Logan), Weber River, Provo River, White River (trib of Price River), Deep Creek streams, Pilot Mtns streams, not to mention the vegetation plantings on the upper Strawberry.
> ...


WOW! And we were told by the Stonefly Society, that TU doesn't get involved in access issues. Sounds like you have been involved in them.


----------

